# Felling and Removal of 90-100' Sycamore



## ggttp (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry it is a little grainy I was trying a dvd camcorder, but apparently it does not record the same quality to memory card. 

It stars our pride and joy (Bobby the Bobcat).

TURN YOUR SPEAKERS UP, CLASSICAL MUSIC.

Thanks for watching!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-d_WOQxPF8


----------



## MerleM (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice!*

Love the use of classical music as a sountrack to these videos - especially the Carmina Burana in the sycamore felling.

What is the piece being played at the beginning while setting the throwline and rope? I definitely recognize it, but don't know the composer.

The music in the rigged down oak video is Vivaldi - correct?

-Andy


----------



## Ekka (Jan 24, 2009)

Looked a great shot, like it hugged the dog leg on a golf tee off!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice work. Love your mini skid.


----------



## ggttp (Jan 24, 2009)

Copland - Fanfare for the common man. Then Vivaldi. 

Thanks for watching.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 24, 2009)

Vivaldi while the mini makes its entrance


----------



## JTinaTree (Jan 24, 2009)

ggttp said:


> Sorry it is a little grainy I was trying a dvd camcorder, but apparently it does not record the same quality to memory card.
> 
> It stars our pride and joy (Bobby the Bobcat).
> 
> ...



Nice video like your Bobcat mini, What is the tipping load on that model?? Is there a big diffirence between the mt52 and the bigger Bobcat mini skid's? 55,60 etc..


----------



## polexie (Jan 25, 2009)

Great vid, nice bobcat!

Keep sharing, thanks,

Lex


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice video shoot, I just checked it out yesterday on the tube.


----------



## ggttp (Jan 25, 2009)

*mini*



JTinaTree said:


> Nice video like your Bobcat mini, What is the tipping load on that model?? Is there a big diffirence between the mt52 and the bigger Bobcat mini skid's? 55,60 etc




Believe it or not the mt 55 can pick up less. The only difference between the 55 and 52 is track width. I have had the 52 for 2 years now and have never damaged a yard, except for the ocasional newbie turning to hard.

As for tipping load it is rated for 550 fully raised to 6', but I have picked up more. 

The main reason I have the 52 is that it will fit through a 36" gate.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 25, 2009)

Loved the music. Great job.


----------



## slinger (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice, clean work


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice videos. Nice job. I don't mean to nit pick but your port-a-wrap is wrapped incorrectly on the oak video though. The rope should wrap around the tube and through the center part. Not over it. It puts much more uneven wear on the rope and could lock up the way you have wrapped it. The correct way is to take a bight of rope and put it through the bent part and then behind the pin. The running end then goes around the barrell as many times as you need and the groundie holds the end. Hope that makes sence..... Mike


----------



## clutch25 (Jan 26, 2009)

Very Cool!!!!

Love the music!


----------



## ggttp (Jan 27, 2009)

Mikecutstrees said:


> Nice videos. Nice job. I don't mean to nit pick but your port-a-wrap is wrapped incorrectly on the oak video though. The rope should wrap around the tube and through the center part. Not over it. It puts much more uneven wear on the rope and could lock up the way you have wrapped it. The correct way is to take a bight of rope and put it through the bent part and then behind the pin. The running end then goes around the barrell as many times as you need and the groundie holds the end. Hope that makes sence..... Mike



I had a short description prior to the movie link, that said 

"Yes I know the Porty was not wrapped properley, there was reason we did it that way"

But if you clicked on my link through youtube and not this site you may not have seen this. 

However thanks for watching and good eye.


----------



## masiman (Jan 27, 2009)

ggttp said:


> I had a short description prior to the movie link, that said
> 
> "Yes I know the Porty was not wrapped properley, there was reason we did it that way"
> 
> ...



What was the reason you did it that way? Just curious.


----------



## ggttp (Jan 27, 2009)

masiman said:


> What was the reason you did it that way? Just curious.



We had cleaned the truck out the night before and one of my guys forgot to put 3 of our rope bags back.

So I had to tie two shorter lines together, and a double bowline would not run through it. However it will run around it. Kinda hillbilly but it beats driving an hour to get the other ropes.

Thanks


----------



## 74craig (Jan 27, 2009)

Great video and nice work!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice thanks for posting.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 27, 2009)

Ooops my bad, I understand why now..... Mike


----------

